# Wynająć  - Wydzierżawić



## Stardusd

Hello!
I would like to know which of them- Wynająć  or Wydzierżawić- should I use when I  have an intention to rent a house for someone. The house is mine.
Some translators show only as " rent, lease".
I have a doubt if the polish words can be used in both sides ( proprietor  and /or  tenant).

Explain some examples such as- I have a house for rent ( in polish) and I want a house for rent ( polish too).
Thanks!


----------



## LilianaB

I think you have to use _wynając_. _Wynająć komuś dom_ and _Wynąjć u kogoś dom_. _Wydzierzawić_ has a different meaning. _Wydzierzawić ziemię u panstwa np. na 15 lat_.


----------



## Stardusd

OK!
In fact I have seen the word-* dzierżawca*- generally related to ground, farms and so on. And-* wynajęcie*- related to small things such as: taxi, house and so on...
Your answer makes sense. Thanks!

My reply is for Liliana B #2


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> I think you have to use _wynając_. _Wynająć komuś dom_ and _Wynąjć u kogoś dom_. _Wydzierzawić_ has a different meaning. _Wydzierzawić ziemię u panstwa np. na 15 lat_.



Sorry Liliana, you are wrong. Both wynająć and wydzierzawic mean to rent or lease, in both directions: to someone or from someone. They are only used in somewhat different contexts. The word "dzierzawic" is mostly used about agricultural lease, but the legal meaning is exactly the same.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Ben Jamin. What is exactly wrong, because I did not quite understand? I just thought, and I am convinced about it in fact, that wyna_jąć_ komu_ś_ dom or mieszkanie, pokój, and wyna_jąć_ u kogo_ś_ dom sound more idiomatic than wydzierżawić dom. _Dzierżawa _is usually related to land and agriculture. So, I don't really understand exactly what you found to be wrong.

You can use dzierżawa in reference to a house or even an apartment, like a condo, in very specific context, usually only in contracts related to mortgages. I don't think Stardusd wanted to write a real estate contract in Polish himself, so I suggested a phrase that is used in reference to renting out homes even if you want to prepare a small contract or lease yourself. The banks may use dzierżawa even in reference to a house or an apartment, since they treat it as real property.


----------



## Stardusd

I refered to rent my house ( of course with a contract) for one year at least.
I know that when we need a room, in a hotel, we say_ *wynająć pokój*.
And if we can use ( wynająć) or ( wydzierżawić), you Poles, will let me know.
Thanks once more!
My reply to Liliana B #5


----------



## LilianaB

It is _wynająć_ 100%. _Unowa O Najm_ie_ Mieszkania_ -- Lease. The same will apply to renting a home. If a lawyer was preparing a Proprietary Lease in refrence to a coop, he might use _dzierżawa_. Regular lease is _umowa o najmie_ (od wynajmowac).

http://www.istebna-domki.pl/files/umowa.pdf, here is a general form for you.


Some other useful terms that can be used are: oddać w najm, umowa najmu or umowa o najmie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> Hi, Ben Jamin. What is exactly wrong, because I did not quite understand? I just thought, and I am convinced about it in fact, that wyna_jąć_ komu_ś_ dom or mieszkanie, pokój, and wyna_jąć_ u kogo_ś_ dom sound more idiomatic than wydzierżawić dom. _Dzierżawa _is usually related to land and agriculture. So, I don't really understand exactly what you found to be wrong.
> 
> You can use dzierżawa in reference to a house or even an apartment, like a condo, in very specific context, usually only in contracts related to mortgages. I don't think Stardusd wanted to write a real estate contract in Polish himself, so I suggested a phrase that is used in reference to renting out homes even if you want to prepare a small contract or lease yourself. The banks may use dzierżawa even in reference to a house or an apartment, since they treat it as real property.



You wrote: _“I think you have to use wynając. Wynająć komuś dom and Wynąjć u kogoś dom. *Wydzierzawić has a different meaning*. Wydzierzawić ziemię u panstwa np. na 15 lat.”_
What is wrong? The statement: “Wydzierzawić has a different meaning” is wrong. “Wydzierzawić” has not a different meaning. The meaning of “Wydzierzawić“ and  “wynająć” is exactly the same: to obtain a right to use something for a (usually periodical) fee. But the idiomatic use of the words is different, “wydzierzawić” is used almost exclusively about cultivated land property and production facilities, while ““wynająć” about things you use as a consumer (a flat, a car, a TV). But no misunderstanding or legal problems will occur if you mix up the words.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes. _Wydzierżawić_ has a different meaning and usage, but let's close it. _Wynąjć_ or _oddać w najm_ are the right terms here in this context.  _Dzierżawa_ -- the word itself comes from _land, kept land_. It has a different meaning and you cannot use it with _apartments_ and _houses for rent_ -- the meaning of _land _is included in it. Words which have the same meaning are synonyms and are interchangeable: these are not interchangeable.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> Yes. _Wydzierżawić_ has a different meaning and usage, but let's close it. _Wynąjć_ or _oddać w najm_ are the right terms here in this context.  _Dzierżawa_ -- the word itself comes from _land, kept land_. It has a different meaning and you cannot use it with _apartments_ and _houses for rent_ -- the meaning of _land _is included in it. Words which have the same meaning are synonyms and are interchangeable: these are not interchangeable.



Yes you are right, _Wydzierżawić_ comes from _dzierżyć (to hold) but there is no _meaning of 'holding *land*' in it.  It's only the usage that is different.


----------



## LilianaB

For me words which are not interchangeable do not have the same meaning. Yes, you are right, it is mostly the usage, but if the word cannot be used in the same context it does not mean the same to me. I don't really want to discuss it any further.


----------



## Ben Jamin

To other users of the forum (Liliana does not want to discuss it any further): you can use the two words 'w_ydzierżawić' and_  '_wynająć' _interchangeably, and no  misunderstanding will happen, you won't risk a problem with a contract, and most "ordinary" people won't react.


----------



## LilianaB

How do you know that? Would you kindly provide a lease sample in Polish with the word _wydzierzawic mieszkanie_ or house, a regular lease, not something for 15 or 25 years. It may be used in proprietary leases related to coops, although I am not even sure about that. The regular word for leases in Polish is _oddać w najm_. Leases are usually prepared by lawyers, anyhow.


----------

